# Metallic Rattling sound coming from the right side of my car - took a video



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Props for sticking your phone in there. 

I watched from 10:30. I didn't really pick up on a sound.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Props for sticking your phone in there.
> 
> I watched fro 10:30. I didn't really pick up on a sound.


Just skip till 11:20, its loudest there, that or I am slowly going insane.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm... the right side, (passenger side)? It sounds to me like the AC clutch engaging.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I can hear some kind of ticking noise, but with all the other engines noises I can't tell what it is


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Yea.. It's impossible to diagnose over the internet. If your placement in the car was correct the right side should be where all the belts and pulleys are. The left side (drivers side) is where the transmission is. So what your probably hearing there is either improper belt tension or an AC clutch engaging or making sounds. But again, impossible to diagnose just by watching a video.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Yea.. It's impossible to diagnose over the internet. If your placement in the car was correct the right side should be where all the belts and pulleys are. The left side (drivers side) is where the transmission is. So what your probably hearing there is either improper belt tension or an AC clutch engaging or making sounds. But again, impossible to diagnose just by watching a video.


Yea, I thought as much. Was really just hoping I could find someone who experienced the sound before. I keep feeling like it has to be somewhere in the drive train because it only happens when giving the car gas. I never run the AC so I doubt it that and likely the reason I hear it from the right side is because the concrete walls the sound has to bounce off of are always on my right. 

I did upload a less painful to watch 40 second clip of where I think it is loudest.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay - I've now listened to the shorter one three times. 

The initial sound sounds like something dragging, like a loose chain against the ground. 

Then the sound changes to a definite rotational sound. 

You need to determine if it is related to engine speed or wheel speed. 

If engine look to the accessory belt and pulleys. 

If wheel look to the hub, rotor or CV joint. 

I don't think it's rotor, as this usually sounds like a circular saw cutting steel.

it could be a brake pad wear sensor against a rust ridge. This typically sounds like a bird chirping.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Well I heard back from the Service manager at my dealership, I'm going there tonight to see if I can replicate it in person. Now I just have to hope and pray its not one of those days it does not do it at all.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzing90 said:


> Well I heard back from the Service manager at my dealership, I'm going there tonight to see if I can replicate it in person. Now I just have to hope and pray its not one of those days it does not do it at all.


cruzing90,

Let us know how your visit turns out. If additional assistance is needed, please message us privately regarding these matters!

Sincerely,

William R. (assisting Jackie & Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Well the service manager finally heard it and acknowledged it. He is leaning towards brakes, upon a quick visual inspection they are looking kind of worn and I am getting feedback at high speeds. So I am going to do pads and rotors myself and see if that fixes it. Otherwise I have an appointment to leave it while I go on vacation in September.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to us.


----------



## Cruze2016LimitedLT (Jun 30, 2017)

This is a normal noise. I have tested with several different cruze's. Although the newest models(2016>) do not seem to make this noise. I had parts replaced before finding out it was normal. It is very annoying. You can only hear it if you're in an enclosed area with no wind or noise. I live in a small town where I can reproduce the noise everyday and plus I am tuned into it. Still not sure exactly what the cause of the noise is though. I did have a turbo replaced.


----------

